# customer has no money?



## treeman82 (Sep 24, 2006)

I gave a price for a job middle of last winter. We said that we'd shoot for early spring to get it done. Early spring rolls around guy has no money... no problem we'll shoot for early summer. Early summer... no money. I felt that the guy would call me when he got some money for the job. Found out the other day that he is getting somebody else to do the job now. Went there today to find out what the story was and found out that apparently somebody was working next door and said they could do his job at the same time. 

My question is this... if somebody doesn't have the money to do a job, how long is the appropriate time period to check in for? I mean should I give up after a few months? A year? I don't want to be a nuisance, but also don't want to lose jobs.


----------



## ASD (Sep 24, 2006)

sometimes "I DON'T HAVE THE MONEY" is a way of saying thanks 4 the bid but i am going to have another co. do it


----------



## woodbutcher44 (Sep 24, 2006)

My question is this... if somebody doesn't have the money to do a job, how long is the appropriate time period to check in for? I mean should I give up after a few months? A year? I don't want to be a nuisance, but also don't want to lose jobs.[/QUOTE]


I never check back unless the cust. ask me to.
Give the bid a business card or flyer,shake thieir hand say call when your ready. If thy want it done most of the time they sign the preposal and set a date.
Some are shoppimg.Then you got those that want to see if they can aford to have it done but dont want you to know they are realy strared.
A repeat cust is diffrent.
But if you chase down all the never wills you wont have time to do the LETS DO ITS.


----------



## musch (Sep 25, 2006)

*Sales tips for business owners*

Start a mailing list if you haven't already.
At least once a year, preferably twice, send everyone that you have done business with a flyer, maybe with some information about trees, or something that would interest your customer, so it doesnt get tossed immediately.
Jokes and stories are always good, news articles/information is also good.
Make sure to thoroughly explain EXACTLY what you do. Maybe an old customer thinks of you as only doing removals, but you have a section of your business that also does landscaping, for instance. 

The key is to keep your name in front of them. People will begin to think of you when they have needs. Maybe you can get them to come up with new work for you to do.

Include your name, address, phone number and website on the flyer, 
AND include one (or two) of your business cards.

Ask politely in the flyer for their referral to friends, and family.
You may even offer a discount or little gift to those who bring YOU business.

I am not in the tree care biz, but have done a lot of sales.

I agree not to waste a lot of time on prospectors hunting for a price, but include them on your list. When they need something, they will already feel like they know who they are doing business with. Same goes with referrals.

An old adage is that it is always easier to get repeat business than new business. There is probably a large untapped quantity of work out there among your old customers, their neighbors, friends, families, and employers. 
All you have to do is ask for the business.

Best of luck.


----------



## jonseredbred (Sep 25, 2006)

yup. I dont call, maybe 3 follow up postcards/letters. Welcome to the world of customers.


----------



## Husky137 (Sep 25, 2006)

They're not a customer until they pull out the checkbook. Until that point they are merely a prospect, either qualified or unqualified. Learn to recognize the difference and how to close the sale.


----------



## woodchux (Sep 25, 2006)

Calenders are the ticket.


----------



## a_lopa (Sep 26, 2006)

Contact treeseer he gives free advice for the love of trees


----------

